# Best picture of Zoltan and Knievel?



## tammy (Aug 26, 2004)

I take tons of pictures. When my roommate and I were watching One Hour Photo and Robin Williams' character was describing how one of his customers would bring in rolls and rolls of film with only her cats, we looked at each other laughed. I figure I might as well put all that time and energy to some use and enter some of these in photo contests. I've tried narrowing it down based on quality of the photo and overall cuteness - the photos are a bit spotted because I didn't realize how dirty my scanner was. If I do decide to enter something, I'll probably re-scan the pictures after I get some glass cleaner. Also, suggestions on how to improve the photo or contests it would be suitable for would be greatly appreciated.

I got Zoltan and Knievel in September when they were around 6 weeks old. They and their littermates were orphaned, though their half sister took over as surrogate mother when their mother died. Knievel is the white one and Zoltan is the spotted one. Their litter mates are Charlie, Rocky, and Betty. I was tempted to take all of them, but knew it wasn't realistic considering my financial situation and the size of my home. Later, I got Jekyll when he was meowing outside my window because he was caught in the rain. I don't have any pictures of Jekyll developed yet, but I'll get them on my gallery eventually.

1. FEEEEEEED MEEEEEEE!!!!!










2. Lap Nap








I liked this picture because of the bizarre position Knievel is sleeping in.

3. Brotherly Love








This one looks like they're hugging

4. Antigravity










5. Intruder alert









6. Compromising Position 1









7. Compromising Position 2









8. Why Do You Always Blame Me For Stealing Your Food?









9. Knievel in Motion











I already have a bunch of pictures up and I'll be getting a bunch more later. Here's the link to the gallery. Please let me know if you like a different one better.
http://www.catforum.com/photos/showgall ... puser=2610[/img]


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

I like #6  :lol:


----------



## catobsessed4 (Mar 23, 2004)

It was close... for me it was between "Feed me!" and "Compromising postition #2"  But I voted for Compromising position 2.


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

if you take so many pictures, why not invest in a digital camera? You wouldn't need to develop them, scan then or take so many to get just a few right, while paying to develop ALL.


----------



## tammy (Aug 26, 2004)

RarePuss said:


> if you take so many pictures, why not invest in a digital camera?


I actually have a digital, but my regular camera is a sigma with two different lenses. I just love the quality of the pictures I get from it. My digital isn't that great. I don't get a good zoom on it.


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

I voted for Knievel in Motion. I also love Feed Me and the wrestling shots.  Knievel is one of the coolest-looking cats I've ever seen. I look forward to seeing him fully grown.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I love Feed Me picture, does your kitty have 2 colored eyes :?:


----------



## tammy (Aug 26, 2004)

kitkat said:


> I love Feed Me picture, does your kitty have 2 colored eyes :?:


Yes, Knievel's left eye is blue and his right eye is a sort of golden color - it's not a pure yellow. When I first got him, I noticed right away that one eye looked different than the other. I pointed it out to the vet and at first we thought he was going to have one green and one blue eye, which is somewhat common. But the right eye changed from blue, to green, and went all the way to that golden color. The vet assistant said that was really unusual - I don't think she's seen it before.

Zoltan's eyes are actually green around the pupil but a golden brown around the edge. The vet assistant and I were wondering where he got his coat pattern - I wonder if there was a bengal somewhere down the line because Zoltan & Knievel are both long and lithe and Zoltan has spots with that brownish/orangish coloring. He doesn't look like the normal tabbies around here. When he was a kitten, Zoltan actually had an outright orange and spotted tummy, but it faded into more of a sandy color. He still has some orange under his tail and an orange spot under his nose.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Awww, how can I decide??  
I did vote for Feed Meeee, just because I know that look. Velvet give me that same expression every morning. :wink:


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

tammy said:


> kitkat said:
> 
> 
> > I love Feed Me picture, does your kitty have 2 colored eyes :?:
> ...


They're unusual, but i'm not sure if rare. A lot of white cats have either blue, odd or solid eyes of another color. My Marsh has two amber eyes, his sister, who I don't own, has one amber and one blue eye  His other sister had two yellow eyes 

his sister:









My Marsh:


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Hahahaha... it's impossible to pick ONE... there's so many fun ones!!! Absolutely funniest cat I've seen!!


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

They're all amazing. Mine don't nearly do as interesting things... They just basically sit pretty. Well - Julia always comes and snuggles when I try to take pics.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

I like #6

I also can't believe you named your cat Zoltan. That's awesome, lol.


----------

